# Liquid Oral Conversions



## powders101

POWDER TO LIQUID ORAL CONVERSIONS:


Anadrol
Powder: per 1 gram of Oxymetholone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Oxymetholone powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
8.4 ml of PEG 300
10.5 ml 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
Anavar
Powder: per 1 gram of Oxandrolone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml

Anavar
Requirements:
1 gram of Oxandrolone powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
9.8 ml of PEG 300
39.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol
Armidex
Powder: per 1 gram of Anastrozole
Produces: Highest concentration made - 5 mg/ml

Anastrozole
Requirements:
1 gram of Anastrozole powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19.9 ml of PEG 300
179.1 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Clomid
Powder: per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
7.6 ml of Glycerol
11.3 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Clomid
Powder: per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
8.4 ml of PEG 600
10.5 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Dianabol
Powder: per 1 gram of Methandrostenolone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Methandrostenolone powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Femara
Powder: per 1 gram of Letrozole
Produces: Highest concentration made - 5 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Letrozole powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19.9 ml of PEG 300
179.1 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Nolvadex
Powder: per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19.6 ml of Glycerol
29.4 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Nolvadex
Powder: per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
9.8 ml of PEG 600
39.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Proviron
Powder: per 1 gram of Mesterolone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Mesterolone
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
8.4 ml of PEG 300
10.5 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Winstrol
Powder: per 1 gram of Stanozolol
Produces: Highest concentration made - 25 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Stanozolol
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
7.8 ml of PEG 300
31.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol


For all of the above conversions requiring PEG and 190 Proof Alcohol, use the following procedure:
place a sufficient amount of water in a pan and place on the stove
remove from heat when the water reaches boiling temperature
place the powder and the PEG in the beaker
immerse the beaker in the pan of water so that the water is level with the top of the contents of the beaker
gently swirl or stir the contents of the beaker until the solution is clear (reheat the water if necessary)
remove the beaker from the water
allow the PEG to cool down
slowly add the 190 Proof Alcohol to the mixture
gently stir until fully mixed
For all of the above conversions where PEG is not required, use the following procedure:
mix powder and 190 Proof Alcohol in the beaker
gently swirl or stir the contents of the beaker until the solution is clear
the majority of powders which do not require PEG will dissolve readily but for those that are troublesome, refer to the heating procedure as outlined above
In the event that 190 Proof Grain Alcohol (EverClear) is unavailable, then substitute Bacardi 151.

Flavoured oils can also be added to mask the taste if that is your preference.


----------



## powders101

*Viagra 50mg/ml*

Take 1gram of Viagra and pour in 19ml of everclear (To get 50mg/ml--20ml by volume).

Put some water in a pot and get it going to a nice boil. Lower the flame or shut it off.

Put the vial containing the everclear/viagra mixture in the pot for three (3) minutes.

make sure water level is adequate-about 3/4 the height of the vial.

After three minutes take the vial out screw or cap it then shake.

Keep your stove flame on enough to keep the water in the pot to a boil or near a boil.

Put the vial back in the Boiling water for another 3 minutes.

Shake again. You should be suspended now. Depending on quality (cut or not) of powder some people add peg300 ( varying amount until desired effect)to the mix but only if suspension fails with the everclear only.

* Note some of the solution will evaporate in the boil so if you need to be dead on accurate you will want to add more everclear or peg to make up for the small amount lost.


----------



## powders101

*More Viagra Conversions*

so you have 10 grams. You want to make 100mg caps or 100mg/ml.

Liquid solution is easier. You simply take about 1000ml of solution and dilute. When I diluted I just used 1000ml of everclear. I put them in 50ml bottles with dropper and when I used it I just shake and draw. I did this for anavar powder too.


Capsules can be time consuming. You decide what type of filler you want (light-low density) to use and take 990 grams of filler mix you ten grams of viagra mix very well for equal distribution then you get the big empty gel caps the "000" or is it the "0" size ( I forget)cap size I believe which hold up too 1000mg. that would give you 1000 caps with approx 100mg viagra and 900mg filler. or get the "00" 500mg caps and get 2000 50mg caps.

The exact figure on caps will vary by a mg or two because it depends on the density of the filler. I never went that route because I dont have the patience for capping that much which is why online sources use liquid solution.....I dont know what they use as the filler but I notice that it settles at the bottom and you have to shake which is no biggie to shake a little for a boner.


----------



## powders101

*40ml Cialis 25mg/ml*

Liquid Cialis

There are two different ways to do this one is a suspension and for those of you who have to have a clear mix you can do that too.

Things needed

1gram cialis powder
1 50ml sterile vial
40ml of everclear or grain alcohol for the suspension version
20ml PEG (Polyethylene Glycol)
2ml super solvent for the clear version
1 50ml dropper bottle

Step 1.) Add the cialis to the vial
Step 2.) Add either the everclear or super solvent depending on which version you want to make.
Step 3.) place in a pan of hot water add heat until solutions are clear
Step 4.) Remove from heat for the clear version you can add the PEG now and shake to mix, you can also heat the peg once added to the solvent as it is very thick, let both cool
Step 5.) Place in the dropper bottle

Please note once the suspension version cools it will be milky in color as not all the cialis will have dissolved. Simply shake this version before use to get a uniform dose of 25mg for the 40ml’s of solution made.

On the clear version please be aware the taste in horrible and you can place 1/2ml into a gel cap as this version yields 50mg per ml.

Warning purity of your raw material will dictate how well this works, if your powder has too many impurities the clear version will separate and turn to goop and adding extra solvent will not fix it as I tried double and triple amounts of solvent and it still crashed. Good powder yields good results on the clear version. If your powder is suspect use the suspension version. Or make a ½ gram batch and see if its stable so you don’t waste all your powder.

I can save you guys a LOT of time making liquid cialis.....

just use 30-40% everclear and the rest a strong flavored kool-aid

This willl give you a very clump free suspsension, you will then simply have to shake before use, but any moron can make this and anybody can get the chems needed also.

Best to get some 30ml bottles with the 1ml droppers and just make a suspension. Taste isn't bad and takes about 2 minutes


----------



## DoctorMotiv8or

I have read many things and post on these exact recipes. I am wondering why you need to Use 190 Proof? I have been doing some flavor test, Just because I have been getting oral s from my local guy and they all taste well, Also I am very good friends with this person and know almost what he is doing for flavoring and I know he isnt suspending 190 proof just because they is no way to get it to taste that well. Should I assume he isn't getting a true MG per ML? The for mentioned person told me he uses a 80 Proof or 40% to suspend with. Is this doable?

I appreciate all the info and well you can see I am new to the forums as well. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Ironbuilt

DoctorMotiv8or said:


> I have read many things and post on these exact recipes. I am wondering why you need to Use 190 Proof? I have been doing some flavor test, Just because I have been getting oral s from my local guy and they all taste well, Also I am very good friends with this person and know almost what he is doing for flavoring and I know he isnt suspending 190 proof just because they is no way to get it to taste that well. Should I assume he isn't getting a true MG per ML? The for mentioned person told me he uses a 80 Proof or 40% to suspend with. Is this doable?
> 
> I appreciate all the info and well you can see I am new to the forums as well. Thank you for your time.



Depends what compound?. Is it sweet.,  Is it thick? is it milky looking  ? .. more info doc 
Thks cuz .


----------



## DoctorMotiv8or

The compounds that I know have PEG and they use an 80 proof is Var, dbol, cialis, nolva, drol and Viagra. It is sweet but can still taste a hint of alcohol. It is milky once shook up other wise you an see the 2 different liquids 1 white and milky at the bottom the other the color of the flavoring and it is translucent. Thank you in advance


----------



## Ironbuilt

9ml of 151 grain alcohol  in a 30 ml bottle with 20 ml of glycerine wont taste bad,  less boooze than mouthwash.
Peg makes the fluids thicker. Peg is used in otc meds to cure constipation as it attatches itself to water so you can crap whats plugging you up.. so I dont use peg on the chance of getting the runs..cause it will do that..


----------



## DoctorMotiv8or

Thank you Ironbuillt I will give it a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## Littlebigguy

I am trying to make liquid oral anadrol . I have peg 300 and everclear . I tried heating the anadrol with just peg and it isn’t going clear  ? It’s milky white . Am I doing something wrong ?


----------

